# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Potato Cakes

## pgvoutdoors

Potato Cakes

This is an old and simple recipe, but makes the finest tasting potato cakes. Originally posted on the "What are you cooking today" thread.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


3-medium potatoes
2-eggs
1/8 tsp Baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 Tbl milk
1 Tbl Flour

Beat eggs well and then add baking powder, salt, pepper, and milk. Set aside.

Peel and rinse potatoes, then grade and squeeze water out. Add to egg mixture and stir.

Dust mixture with flour and stir.

Heat a skillet to medium high and add 2 tablespoons of butter or margarine.

Use enough potato mixture to make two cakes four inches in diameter and 1/4 inch thick.

Brown first side then turn over. Brown second side and remove to plate. Sprinkle with salt and pepper and serve.

----------


## BENESSE

I was all set to make it tonight but didn't have baking powder. And it was snowing sideways.
Tomorrow for sure!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

You probably could get away without the baking powder, I wrote the recipe the way it was taught to me.  It has never failed me especially with fresh trout along side.  enjoy!

----------


## BENESSE

I'm making it tomorrow for sure. The only thing I'll add is minced jalapenos.
Will post pics, no matter how it turns out since I'll eat it anyway. If it looks half as good as yours pgv, that's good enough for me.

----------


## crashdive123

My dad used to make potato pancakes.  It was a real treat when he did.  I don't rember his exact recipe (gotta find it).  It did use quite a bit more flour and milk (one egg IIRC) for a batter and then the finely grated potatoes added to the batter, along with grated onions and salt pork.

Thanks for posting this.  I've gotta find that recipe and make a batch.  Dad would like that.

----------


## Winnie

My recipe is something very similar, but I've never used Baking powder, I'll have to give that a go. BTW, chopped Chives and/or spring onions(scallions?) make for a tasty addition. Now I'll have to make some too!

----------


## Ted

MMMMMMMM!!! Thanks PGV! I've tried homemade hash browns before, never thought to add a little egg to hold them together....duh!

 My grammy use to make tater pancakes for beaky from the mashed taters left over from dinner the night before. Wish I had her recipe. Man them things where good!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

This is a basic recipe, a lot can be done with it.

----------


## Rick

Mom always turned left over mashed potatoes into potato pancakes. I've always loved them.

----------


## LarryB

Thanx bud, I think I'll give that a try tonight. Haven't eaten any potato cakes in at least ten years. Thanx for sparking my memory of how much I used to like them.  :Smile:  lb

----------


## pgvoutdoors

It's a simple recipe but very good.  I made some last week.

----------


## LarryB

> Potato Cakes
> 
> This is an old and simple recipe, but makes the finest tasting potato cakes. Originally posted on the "What are you cooking today" thread.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> ...


MmmMmm, had to bring this one back up for any noobs here look'n for some real good eats.  :Smile:  lb

----------


## 1stimestar

Yum!  Dang, a bit too late to change dinner plans for tonight.

----------

